# Pup sitting weird



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

2-3 weeks ago, 9 month old pup started chasing his tail. Annoying and I would pursuade him to stop. Last night it became evident that he was not chasing his tail, but rather his rear. Something bothering him.

Then I noticed he was sitting with his legs outstretched. And in the house he'd sit oddly as well. Wanting to sit on my foot, for example. 

Took him to vet an hour ago and he had swolen anal glands, which he emptied. Not infected. No other lower GI issues. He felt all through his abdomen... nothing.

Dog is still acting weird, but it's early. Seems that this would be something obvious.

Any thoughts?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What do you feed?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Raw diet for months. Vet felt no obstructions at all. He has normal bowel movement this afternoon, but this AM he tried but couldn't go. Also, he was a little nauseus, but no vomit.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Being constantly paranoid about hips, of course my mind went straight there. But being only 9 months old with no troubles running or jumping, I figured he was pretty young to be lame.

But I also realize that sitting squat like that is something that a lot of displastic dogs do.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Generally when a dog has swollen anal glands, the thought of the dog acting weird because of bad hips goes out the window 

Don't know the answer to your question, but I wouldnt worry about hips if he's been completely normal thus far!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I guess that's what I'm thinking. I'll see if he behaves differently now that the gland issue is "behind him"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh I get it, of course (just a little slow on the uptake)  
I remember how concerned you were about the hips, so it'a a relief to find it's the anal gland thing instead of the hips.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

He seems better. After walking / running around a little he started the weirdness again a bit, but maybe he was still a little sore.

Definately better than yesterday.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Does he have normal BMs usually? I ask because I have heard that dogs who have overly soft stools all the time don't express their anal glands the way most dogs do. I am hoping Maren or Connie will jump on this thread as I have expressed everything I know about it AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Expressed... that's a good one! Normal BMs, yes. Not overly soft at all. Vet sees this all the time, and he'll continue to see it 'cause I'm not much on self expression, much less my dog.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Still happening to some degree. Does anyone have any other thoughts on this rear-chasing odd sitting distraction?

Seems sensitive sitting down properly still. And out of nowhere he'll whirl around as if to confront whatever is causing this.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I think if I had my butt juiced like a lemon, I'd dance around funny for a few days myself. :-o Poor pup. Maybe it itches, try a Benadryl and call me in the morning.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I'll have to just chill and see what happens. He DID seem improved after the ol' squeezing.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd go back to the vet if the situation persist. If that vet says nothing is wrong, get a second opinion (hopefully the vet won't know the old Groucho joke , "i want a second opinion" the man says, the doctor replies "your ugly too" lol,
AL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Generally when a dog has swollen anal glands, the thought of the dog acting weird because of bad hips goes out the window
> 
> Don't know the answer to your question, but I wouldnt worry about hips if he's been completely normal thus far!


Yep what Mike said! The old butt slide...[-X


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Usually raw fed dogs who get enough bone in the diet will express naturally. 

I'd expect that there is still some discomfort there if they were swollen and possibly infected.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Infection was ruled out by vet, though not sure on what basis. Generally I like the vet.

I hear you Dan on the bone in the diet, but honestly, I never actually see bone in stool. I have to admit I sure haven't made it part of my daily duty, however. That would be doo-ty duty, I suppose.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I have expressed everything I know about it AHAHAHAHA


OMG.

LOL!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If he is still swollen and inflamed, I'd call the vet and ask about a soothing topical spray.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> If he is still swollen and inflamed, I'd call the vet and ask about a soothing topical spray.


I could personally use such a thing at this point...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> I could personally use such a thing at this point...


You can share.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

what a thought..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sharing is caring!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sharing is caring!


mmmyeeaaaa. I can care to not share. 

I have to say the sitting on his sphincter with legs like pretzels is giving me a heavy creepy vibe. Then he backs up into you and parks his butt against your leg.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ted White said:


> mmmyeeaaaa. I can care to not share.
> 
> I have to say the sitting on his sphincter with legs like pretzels is giving me a heavy creepy vibe. Then he backs up into you and parks his butt against your leg.


 
Sounds like he wants you to scratch it for him. :-o :-o :grin:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

This is never going to end, is it...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Any recommendations to ease this irritation / pain?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect it will all work out...in the end! :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would talk with the vet before trying any remidies to reliev pain/itching. That'a pretty tender area to put anything on with just guess work.s


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

When I said "relief from irritation / pain" I was referring to you, Bob.

LOL!!! Just kidding. Couldn't help myself. I just crack myself up!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ted White said:


> When I said "relief from irritation / pain" I was referring to you, Bob.
> 
> LOL!!! Just kidding. Couldn't help myself. I just crack myself up!


 Now I'm so depressed! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Infection was ruled out by vet, though not sure on what basis. Generally I like the vet.
> 
> I hear you Dan on the bone in the diet, but honestly, I never actually see bone in stool. I have to admit I sure haven't made it part of my daily duty, however. That would be doo-ty duty, I suppose.


You won't actually see bone in them but the consistency is different. Sometimes when my dogs have had a high bone meal like pork ribs the stools are almost sandy. Being as we feed all our dogs raw, I try to pay attention to their stools just to make sure things are working properly. I have literally seen my GSD's glands spray as he gets ready to defecate. Not a pleasant topic but a necessary one for alternative diets.


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

How is he doing now, any updates?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Sharon. Thanks for asking. Not really any better, unfortunately. I've added a small hernia to the list of possibilities. 

The common factor seems to be his tail. Wagging will trigger it. A long walk often won't. Tugging seems to trigger it.


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this.
Have you gone to a different vet?
So stressful for both the dog and yourself. 
I hate when I have a sick or injured dog or any other animalafor that matter, I feel so helpless.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I like the vet. The problem is that he (and others) are quick to diagnose this as an OCD tail chasing. While some obsession about his rear is developing, this isn't a boredom issue.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If you're interested in contacting someone out of state, I would highly recommend Dr. John Sherman. He's the president elect (or maybe president?) of the American Canine Sports Medicine Association. I went to a seminar of his (and went out to dinner with him and his wife) and he specializes in performance and working dogs (he does field trials himself). Two of the owners of the dog sport complex in town drive all the way from Missouri to North Carolina for work on their dogs. Here's his website:

http://www.vethab.com/Home/


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thank you Maren. I'll contact them this AM


----------

